# need help tunning car



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey whats up is there anyone in Phoenix that can help me tune my car. Lately it has been running very rich and It has terrible idle. If there is anyone pm me I will buy lunch,pay or get u guys a six pack of beer  which ever is cool with u guys, thanks in advance hope someone responds.


later.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

anyone? pls


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

alrighty guess no one. Thanks anyways


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well im not in pheonix but i can maybe refer u 2 someone that i know that might help.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for replying dude how do I get a hold of him and about how much would he charge. Thanks 


Later.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im not sure how much he would charge... he is a moderator of the boards his name is black200sxser i think the best way 2 contact him is email him.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I hit ya back on your e-mail...


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Did you get help yet? I'm not up the master, but have access to a Consult.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

I did get help, thanks for the reply.

later.


----------

